# Sorry and Good bye



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Text, cut and pasted into a PM and sent to Mark.

Jason Nipp


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

This should have been a private PM.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> This should have been a private PM.


Agree, and it just became one.


----------

